# Help - long haired costume?



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Hippy
Morticia
Cher
Witch
Genie
Belly dancer
Gypsy
Mermaid
Pocahontas


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

If you don't want to be scary but want to be a bit different, why not go as a woodland fairy? If you made your costume in mainly greens and browns, and do some beautiful glittery make-up, and with your long hair hung down you could weave through some strands of ivy and small flowers or other leaves through it, I think you would look lovely, here's some inspiration below


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Princess Leia


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd go with 70s era Cher


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Gibson girl? Not scary, and that does take a lot of hair to do up.












You might also have a look at takebackhalloween.org for some ideas.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

Belle from Beauty & the Beast, perhaps?

Katniss Everdeen from the Hunger Games

Those are the only brown haired heroines off the top of my head. Hmm. 

Leapfrogging off the fairy idea, you could go as Mother Nature / Mother Earth as a variation.

A mermaid would be a great costume for long hair as well, I think.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

The fairy idea is really good. I was going to suggest something similar. 

You could so something like a Greek/Roman goddess. http://www.mrcostumes.com/images/pz/21531/roman-goddess-costume.jpg

Rapunzel came to mind also, though her hair is supposed to be "golden" I am sure you could make it work. 

If you like superhero's there is always WonderWoman,Rogue (from X-men), Cat-Woman or HawkGirl. 

Good luck and I would love to see what you pick!


----------

